
Cold fusion rears its head as 'E-Cat' research promises to change the world - thedoctor
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-10/06/e-cat-cold-fusion
======
dalke
The article mentions an analysis by Nyteknik, a Swedish science periodical.
That analysis (in English) is at
[http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/energi_miljo/energi/article32...](http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/energi_miljo/energi/article3264362.ece)
. It's easy to see that it was not a detailed analysis, and it concludes "Ny
Teknik's conclusions disclose no hard scientific evidence, but should be
viewed as a summary of our preliminary observations."

The comment by "popeye" shows how incomplete the analysis is.

Even more information is available from
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_Catalyzer>

------
nuitblanche
This is so dumb! I stopped reading after they mentioned this e-cat worked with
hydrogen.

Hydrogen is not an energy source. It is not available in nature and has to be
produced with .... power.

~~~
dalke
I'll translate that into something a bit more correct: "Hydrogen gas is not an
abundant energy source. While there are some (rare) natural sources of
hydrogen, it's usually made artificially, which takes energy. The energy cost
in production is therefore more than the gain in burning it."

That is, however, moot, since hydrogen fusion turns hydrogen into helium.
(Note that there was nothing in the article showing a detectable trace of
helium trace; that being a key data point in the Fleischmann and Pons paper
which was eventually tracked down to coming from another lab in the same
building.)

Fusion consumes hydrogen, and gives off a lot more energy than needed to
disassociate hydrogen from water. This hydrogen can then be used as feed for
the fusion step.

